# Disk label inconsistencies



## jaymax (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a rather bizarre problem. I have been trying to upgrade forever w/ endless problems, but may have found the cause  of some of the problems. Running O/S 6.0. 

My system disk is displayed in df etc as /dev/ad0 with slice & partitions as ad0s1a, ad0s1b, ad0s1e, .. , etc. It is similarly displayed under /dev. However, when I get to the disk label editor it shows up as ad0a, and slice & partitions as ad0as1a, ad0as1b, ad0as1e, .. , etc. I've tried changing these, even with the Fdisk editor but they seem to persist, perhaps when I restore the dump files. 
NOTE: ad0a or add0asx ... etc does not show up under /dev .

Needless to say the following are standard messages from the upgrade attempts

```
Error mounting /mnt/dev/ad0as1e on /mnt/tmp : Input/output error
   Error mounting /mnt/dev/ad0as1f on /mnt/usr : Input/output error
```


Is there any solution to this short of reformatting the whole disk as new disk from scratch.

Thanks!


----------

